# Who uses brick and mortar galleries to display their work?



## Didereaux (Nov 27, 2016)

I am a long time fan of Tom Manglesen and Art Wolf, Franz Lanting.  These people, especially Manglesen, display and sell in galleries.   I know many, many lesser known photographers utilize local galleries and such to display and sell their work. 

My question is, do you use a physical location, and if so what are the arrangements, costs etc.

Thanks.


----------



## john.margetts (Nov 27, 2016)

I use several brick and mortar outlets. I had photos in Lincoln's Sam Scorer gallery for two weeks, ending a week ago. Gallery takes 40% of sale price and have definite opinions on mounting, framing and general presentation.

There is a coffee shop in Lincoln (the Angel) who allow me to display 15 or so pictures for a month each year. They take 10% commission, but selling prices are lower. I get complete freedom to decide what and how I display. The advantage here is that potential buyers see the pictures over a long time while drinking their coffee each day which encourages sales -  gallery buyers only see your pictures for half an hour or so.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 27, 2016)

There are a good number of places locally in suburban Maryland that show photos.
From what I've seen, their interest is to cover the walls and their choice of photographers is ugh.


----------



## Didereaux (Nov 27, 2016)

The_Traveler said:


> There are a good number of places locally in suburban Maryland that show photos.
> From what I've seen, their interest is to cover the walls and their choice of photographers is ugh.




that is what brought the question to mind.  The locals I have seen are not bastions of talent.  But was wondering if others had experiences the same, or that there were exceptions, and how did they work out.


----------



## Didereaux (Nov 27, 2016)

john.margetts said:


> I use several brick and mortar outlets. I had photos in Lincoln's Sam Scorer gallery for two weeks, ending a week ago. Gallery takes 40% of sale price and have definite opinions on mounting, framing and general presentation.
> 
> There is a coffee shop in Lincoln (the Angel) who allow me to display 15 or so pictures for a month each year. They take 10% commission, but selling prices are lower. I get complete freedom to decide what and how I display. The advantage here is that potential buyers see the pictures over a long time while drinking their coffee each day which encourages sales -  gallery buyers only see your pictures for half an hour or so.




That is an interesting observation re the 'viewing' times.   I'll pay more attention to what people in those places are actually doing now and see if it holds up in these parts as well. 
thanks


----------

